# Mark your bushing order!



## randyrls (Jan 27, 2019)

One thing I do is mark the bushings for a pen with notches on the base of the bushings for the order they are mounted. A pass with a triangle file makes a permanent mark.

One notch = nib; two notches = nib center band; etc.

This gives me visual confirmation as to the proper order for the bushings. Messed up a Cigar pen by mounting the bushings in the wrong order and have done this ever since.


----------



## OZturner (Jan 27, 2019)

Great Idea,Randy.
I haven't had that problem, yet, but I realize just how easily I Could.
Good suggestion, 
Many thanks,
Brian.


----------



## fitty (Jan 27, 2019)

I usually check my bushings with calipers before I start.


----------



## pshrynk (May 28, 2019)

I just about did that with a Comfort Pen this weekend.  For some reason you get two large bushings and two 8 mm bushings and you have to make sure you get the small one for the top of the pen or you have a swearing jar situation going on.


----------



## TonyL (May 28, 2019)

I measure the first time, then engrave the measurement on them with a Dremel engraver.


----------



## mick (Apr 25, 2020)

I use the 1 2 3 4 method too. . I'm got an old skew that I'll cut shallow rings 1- whatever on mine. Helps in those pesky pen with 4 different size bushings. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## afillius (Mar 13, 2022)

Very smart idea. I am going to mark mine today!


----------



## egnald (Mar 13, 2022)

I've used a diamond tip electric engraver to put 1,2,3,4 on the bushings, but they usually come out looking pretty terrible because I just don't have a steady hand anymore.  I like the idea of using a file to put successive marks on them. I will have to give it a  try.  I've also gotten in the habit of measuring just to make sure, especially with the Cigar style. Thanks for the tip. - Dave


----------

